# scart to USB connection



## andrew morrison (May 11, 2007)

I want to connect a satellite receiver to my notebook computer. I've searched for a cable with no luck. Has anyone been more successful plse? Since this my 1st post, hi to the community.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You want a video capture device, right? I suggest a search on *scart capture card* or *scart capture usb*. Here are a few hits.

http://www.gizoo.co.uk/Products/AvCommunications/TvGadgets/VideoCapturelead.htm

http://www.hauppauge.com/html/wintvpvr350_datasheet.htm

http://www.futurehardware.in/257987.htm

http://www.inmatrix.com/articles/videocapture.shtml


----------



## andrew morrison (May 11, 2007)

Hi John - Thanks for your suggestions, regards


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You're welcome.


----------

